# Hocking River 8/3



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Got out on the River lastnight with My little Brother. Fishing was a lil slow last night , But We still caught some Nice fish. End up with 6 Eyes, 4 Drum, 2 Smallies and a nice 15 inch Crappie. Headed back out this Eve, will Report back later.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Out of curiousity, what stretch did you get eyes in the hocking? Ive floated that entire river from north of logan to the Ohio and have never caught one. Ive heard people report catching them at whites mill, but have never seen one. I'll probably never fish the hocking again, but Im just curious and it'll bring back some memories!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Last night I fished from Whites Mill down to the Stimson Ave bridge, During the early spring its Common to catch 50-60 Eyes a trip below The Mill, Most being in the 1-3 lb range, but Ive caught them in the 7-9 lb range in there before too.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Also Ive never caught one above Whites Mill, But they are in there , Coming out of the spillway at Lake Logan


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Those numbers are amazing considering the severe flooding and droughts ive seen. Ive been told by the dnr that the smallmouth growth patterns are extreamly slow due to the significant variations in flow throughtout most years.

It would be a blast to catch walleye numbers like that wading through there


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Will now we know where all the fish in logan went on down the river.lol


----------



## jgsoccer_13 (Jul 29, 2011)

I hope to be making my first ever trip down there sometime next week if my car gets fixed and weather permitting, i'm from zanesville so not familiar with the area was wondering if you can tell me a place that i can park my car and get in the river? Also any tips for lures?


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

jgsoccer_13 said:


> I hope to be making my first ever trip down there sometime next week if my car gets fixed and weather permitting, i'm from zanesville so not familiar with the area was wondering if you can tell me a place that i can park my car and get in the river? Also any tips for lures?


Theres a pull off right off 33 and the stimpson road exit, you could also park at any fast food joint close to the river and there is parking at whites mill. Just be carefull and dont mess with parking at the university unless you want to be towed (ticketed definately, towed likely)


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Woke up this morning way to early on my day off 430. Starting reading this thread and by 630 I decided to give the river a try. Ended up catching 2 small lm and 1 smallie right before I had to leave. 1st smallie out of a river what a blast and challenge river fishing can be

From my Evo


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Here is a pic of the smallie

From my Evo


----------



## ohioutdoorsman23 (Feb 24, 2010)

What were you guys throwing? Especially for the eyes


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I only throw 1 bait , Shallow Shad Rap baby bass color( ssr5) Walmart carries them, But the one in Athens is out, Bought the last one yesterday. Hitting the River in about 20 Min , Report back about 930


----------



## ohioutdoorsman23 (Feb 24, 2010)

Are you hitting right below the falls of whites mill. I was out there this week and got only a small bass and a nice crappie.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

No, I wade from the Mill to Walmart


----------



## ohioutdoorsman23 (Feb 24, 2010)

isnt it very shallow?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Theres a few spots that are about knee deep , but most are waist deep or higher


----------



## ohioutdoorsman23 (Feb 24, 2010)

and theres walleye holding in there? wow you said you use an sr5?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

its an SSR5, And yeah the eyes are in there, most of the edges of the weed lines are deeper than the rest of the River


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Thinking about heading down but not real sure where to park can you park down from the mill next to the river off 682 where that little pull down is?

From my Evo


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Was kinda wondering too about where to walk at in the river without going over my head Haha

From my Evo


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah u can use the access road of of 682, if You park there you can go in right there and not over Your head, Im 5'9 and Its not over My head any where through there. 
Also just went by the River , its still clear and low, I will be down there tomorrow after noon


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Well just got home. Got a late start though got down there at 715 just in time for a 15 minute down pour the wind was pretty strong as well it passed by quick though so I stuck it out ended up getting skunked with one strike on a buzzbait at dark. I fished from the stimson bridge to the water treatment plant. Did have a big carp about give me a heart attack as it swam right into my knee. Still had a good time even though I didn't catch any was better than sitting at home all night

From my Evo


----------

